

Economics of a POW Camp (classic paper) - smanek
http://www.albany.edu/~mirer/eco110/pow.html

======
smanek
I've always been a bit of a student of economics (spent 3 years of studying it
in school plus it's a hobby).

And this paper has got to be the most concise explanation of elementary
economics I've ever seen. It covers most of the material from the first two
semesters of macroeconomics and first two of microeconomics - but with far
more clarity and insight.

~~~
ehedberg
I particularly found the explanation of Gresham's law to be the best I've
seen...

------
jgamman
nice deviation from the community norm. well played sir.

